

Conway's Game of Life in APL - jboggan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9xAKttWgP4

======
jboggan
We did our weekly hackathon this week and for some reason chose J as our
language of choice . . . we watched this afterwards and laughed maniacally. We
all want APL keyboards now.

